# Second Skin Damplifier Pro



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok, so I was lucky enough to win a Damp Pro bulk pack during the forum give away and then I won a door pack of Damp Pro at Marv's BBQ. So I figure that I owe it to Ant to give a review of his product. I apologize that it took so long, but I haven't had a chance to even touch my car until today.

So, here's what I did with the Damp Pro.
1. Applied 1 layer to my front door cards
2. Applied 1 layer to my rear doors' outer skin
3. Applied 1 layer to the roof of my xB since I finally pulled the headliner out
4. Tomorrow I'm going to run a layer from the front of the foot wells and go behind the dash and up the firewall.

As for what I did today. This stuff is amazing! The rest of my xB was deadened using Raamat and I really like it. But the difference is unreal. I know that the Damp Pro is almost twice as thick as the Raamat so I expected there to be a difference. Just not this much of one.

The Damp Pro was easy to cut to size, the adhesive didn't make a big mess like some other products do. (not talking about Raamat as the "other" products) It was easy to smooth down and I didn't even need to use a roller. Even on the roof of my xB it went on really easily. My favorite part about it is that it comes in pre-cut sheets instead of in a long roll. While that might seem like a minor detail, I think that it made things easier. I also feel like I only need to use about half as much of the Damp Pro as I would anything else. 

So while it's priced higher than most, you'll end up saving money because you won't need nearly as much of it. I can promise that I'll be ordering some soon when I decide to deaden one of our RX-7's. IMHO it's more than worth the asking price and I'd recommend it to anyone. Thanks to Ant and Marv for helping to provide me with the opportunity to try this stuff out. It truly is a first rate product.

Zach


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

I haven't used the Pro, but the Damplifier was awesome. Easy to use with no mess.
Helped a friend do his car with Rammat, the last 2 days. No comparison on mess. I'll spend tomorrow cleaning the washing machine 
Second Skin only, for me.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

SublimeZ said:


> I haven't used the Pro, but the Damplifier was awesome. Easy to use with no mess.
> Helped a friend do his car with Rammat, the last 2 days. No comparison on mess. I'll spend tomorrow cleaning the washing machine
> Second Skin only, for me.


Yeah, we had some "issues" with Raam Mat today. It seemed that the butyl adhesive was way too goey. It got to the point that I had to srop working with it. I think each one of us ruined shorts/shirts LOL. I e-mailed Rick to ask him if this was normal for Raam Mat.

I also must say that when I put 300 square feet of Damplifier Pro in my 07 GMC truck, I loved working with it. Second Skin products are top notch.

That being said I have two rolls of Raam Mat on the way, I hope the quality is a little better.


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 12, 2008)

SublimeZ said:


> I haven't used the Pro, but the Damplifier was awesome. Easy to use with no mess.
> Helped a friend do his car with Rammat, the last 2 days. No comparison on mess. I'll spend tomorrow cleaning the washing machine
> Second Skin only, for me.


How hot was it when you were installing it?


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

ebrunn said:


> How hot was it when you were installing it?


It was in the upper 90's. But there were NO issues with the damplifier on the roof.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

For you guys not familiar with some of the "oddball" products. Think of Second Skin like Dynamat on a slight bit of steroids.  I really like the heavier foil backing compared to Dynamat with the same or possibly more butyl. GOOD STUFF!


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I've worked with Dynamat Xtreme and Damplifier in 90+ degree heat and never had a single issue. With those I came away with clean hands. Raammat stuck to my hands worse than $9 peel and seal--no exaggeration. 

As for the shorts I was wearing...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed that my hands came out quite a bit cleaner when using Damp Pro rather than Raammat too. I just don't want to sound like I'm talking bad about Rick's product as I think it is a very good product. I don't see myself using any other deadener then Damp Pro from now on though, reguardless of price.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

If you are having this problem and have not emailed me please do so, I will take care of you and I would really like to get a sample for testing. 

We are running a full battery of tests on samples we have pulled from the inventory of this batch to determine the cause and will fix it before one more roll is manf. 

It is normal to have a little bit of messiness with this current version during hot weather installs. It is due a reformulation caused by a "war shortage" of one ingredient but it does not effect adhesion once installed or long term reliability. It is not normal to have the more extreme issues being reported here and it will be taken care of as quickly as possible. 

I apologize for this happening and it seems rather random as out of the samples we are testing only one is at all abnormal and not severely so. 

Sincerley,
Rick
801-829-4997


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Rick, I hope that post wasn't for me. I didn't think that the Raammat I used was unreasonably messy. It was somewhat messy, but not that bad. I still have about a half roll of your product that will be getting put to good use. 

So I'll leave it to SublimeZ to get a hold of you about the test sample. 

Zach


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

No worries buddy, just an open invitation to anybody that ever has any kind of issue with our products or service. I am going to do whatever it takes to make sure my fellow enthusiasts are taken care of as it should be and always will be.

Rick


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

raamaudio said:


> No worries buddy, just an open invitation to anybody that ever has any kind of issue with our products or service. I am going to do whatever it takes to make sure my fellow enthusiasts are taken care of as it should be and always will be.
> 
> Rick


ygpm


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Good write up. I also received some Damplifier Pro, and I like it a lot. No mess at all. Avoiding the edges, I was able to not bleed while installing it. I installed it hoping to reduce road noise (which it really didn't do much for) but it did heat insulate my center tunnel nicely.


----------



## sick02sentra (Jul 22, 2008)

purchased secondskin. two days later it was at my door. WOW. maybe it helps i live in AZ...
anyway, the stuff is AWESOME. thanks ant for a truly GREAT product. i recommend to everyone i know. also gave props on my cardomain...
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3101198/2

thanks again man. truly great stuff.


----------



## qtipextra (Aug 7, 2008)

Sweet. I need to deaden my rear lift gate. Too bad I didn't win the doorpack giveaway at ca.com


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I was worried after helping with the above mentioned Raam Mat installation that the Raam Mat I ordered would be as messy as that was. I received my order two days after completing Snaimpally's car and when I opened the plastic on one roll, my finger came out covered in the same black mess that ruined a full set of clothes/shoes during the above install. I immediately put it up for sale as I didn't want to ruin any more clothing or property. It cost me $50 in shipping, ruined clothes and shoes and a whole bunch of hassle at this point. I can't recommend Raam Mat to anyone.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

That's a bummer, but Rick seems happy to make it right if there are ever any issues.

I did not have the same experience installing my Raammat. I just got a small amount of crap on my fingers. It sounds like there was an issue with your shipment.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> That's a bummer, but Rick seems happy to make it right if there are ever any issues.
> 
> I did not have the same experience installing my Raammat. I just got a small amount of crap on my fingers. It sounds like there was an issue with your shipment.


I would agree that there was a problem with my shipment, but me and Snaimpally ordered at different times. Maybe they are part of the same batch.


----------



## jacka (Jul 12, 2006)

got about 80-90 sq ft of normal damplifier in my sedan. loved the stuff, very clean to work with and results were satisfying to say the least. even ordered a door pack of damp pro a few years back and that stuff is THICK, very good if you have the money for it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Oops - wrong thread.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I see you are quoting me while I was kinda pissed about Raam Mat. Needless to say those were confusing times resulting in confusing posts.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

GLN305 said:


> I see you are quoting me while I was kinda pissed about Raam Mat. Needless to say those were confusing times resulting in confusing posts.


Yup. Put it in the wrong thread too.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok, I figured I would add my 2nd review of Damp Pro to the thread for my first review of it.

I was lucky enough to win yet another pack of Damp Pro from Ant and the guys at SS. This time I used it in the rear of my xB as the rear quarter panels and rear wheel wells needed some attention.

It was almost 100 degrees outside on the day I chose to do the deadening. Yet I had no problems with any of the adhesive sticking to my bare hands. That's a HUGE plus right there. Also, I've never even come close to cutting myself on the foil and it's not like I'm real careful about it. This has got to be some of the most install friendly deadener available!

I already had a layer of Raammat in place on my wheel wells, so they weren't awful. But they still had issues when you do the tap test. I added a layer of Damp Pro over the top of the Raammat and that made a drastic improvement. If I had to guess, I'd say that the resonance was down by a good 50% from where it was.

The 2nd part of the pack went onto the outer skins of my rear quarter panels. These had zero deadening on them before the Damp Pro and it was painfully obvious. It sounded like I was knocking on the side of a Coke can.  Well, I put several pieces of Damp Pro on each skin in the places where the tapping showed to have the worst resonance. Now when we tap on the panel it sounds like a solid panel instead of an empty aluminum can!! The difference that Damp Pro has made in my car is astounding! The roof, back doors, and rear quarter panels have all received a single layer of Damp Pro and they're all solid as can be! This is a great product and I will be buying more of it to deaden my RX-7!!

Thanks to Ant and SecondSkin for doing the huge give away. That was awesome of you guys.

Zach


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

sweet. I ordered some SS products and I can't wait to use them!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

lyttleviet said:


> sweet. I ordered some SS products and I can't wait to use them!


I have no doubts that you'll love them. Great stuff and it's the only brand I could see myself using in the future.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I have no doubts that you'll love them. Great stuff and it's the only brand I could see myself using in the future.


Yeah, I wanted to use their deadener as well but decided to just give my Hushmat a go and allow it to collaborate with some SS stuff. Hope they like each other:blush:... I really wish I saw those speaker tweaker kits on here earlier!


----------

